
IT consumerization and the future of work - _pius
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2008/07/analysis-it-consumerization-and-the-future-of-work.ars
======
gaius
I'd be interested to see the silicon consumer trend graphed - how far in
advance could 2004 have been predicted, which vendors in retrospect did
predict it, etc.

------
timwiseman
This was a magnificently interesting article when first posted, but note that
it is now over a year old.

